# The middle way between Realtor & FSBO



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.propertyshop.ca/about.cfm

I was lurking around the web today and came upon this website. 

Somebody please call them and tell them their website is ugly. 

Other than that it's a good idea and offers some protection for buyers and sellers without breaking the bank.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it. I think they've nailed one reason many people are reluctant to sell by owner - the whole legal side of things and the worry that not all their "i"s will be dotted and their "t"s crossed. This seems to allay those fears. Their price seems very reasonable too. Not many listing there yet, but I am sure that will change.


----------



## dagman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This website is apparently run by a bunch of real-estate lawyers.

They can smell the blood. It's about time. I never understood why you needed anything other than a lawyer to sell a house, or why lawyers couldn't offer both services. They are the people who actually make sure the deal goes through correctly and take on the liability, so all they need to do is tack on some listing services and voila.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

dagman1 said:


> This website is apparently run by a bunch of real-estate lawyers.
> 
> They can smell the blood. It's about time. I never understood why you needed anything other than a lawyer to sell a house, or why lawyers couldn't offer both services. They are the people who actually make sure the deal goes through correctly and take on the liability, so all they need to do is tack on some listing services and voila.


Only thing is, I have a hard time envisioning lawyers wanting to be bothered with all the leg work RE agents do. You know what I mean, the visits, showings and open houses, driving buyers around, phone tag with various buyers and sellers. Lawyers are typically very busy people.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Only thing is, I have a hard time envisioning lawyers wanting to be bothered with all the leg work RE agents do. You know what I mean, the visits, showings and open houses, driving buyers around, phone tag with various buyers and sellers. Lawyers are typically very busy people.


They don't do that. You do that. They also list on the MLS using the rogue realtor in Ottawa that lists for $109.


----------



## dagman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly. Why pay $10,000 for someone to simply post your house on a listing, send you listings and drive you around? It's doesn't take any special skill or experience, which is why I laugh at the justifications for the "value-added" by realtors. They are the classic definition of middle-men (and women).


----------

